# Problema con relé y térmico de heladera



## yosimiro (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola, hace unos días entre en la casa de mi viejo y senti olor a quemado, pero no supe encontrar el origen.
Como no había fallas en los electrodomesticos paso.......
Hoy viene mi viejo y me dice que no le anda la heladera.Entonces al revisarla veo que tiene estas piezas en la entrada del motor, que extraje limpié un poco los contactos y coloqué de vuelta, entonces el chiporroteo en la bobina y algo en la otra....
Como las pìdo cuando valla a comprarlas.
Desde ya gracias a quien responda y espero sea eso y no el motor en corto.
En las primeras 3 fotos está la inductancia? y la otra en las 2 siguientes.
Por cierto en la primera pieza puede leerse     0031
                                                            RP4015


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 8, 2014)

parece un relay_ dañado_ ! (ambos uno solo)

podrias pedirlo como relay para heladera.

* por cierto es mas correcto decir bobina que inductancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Vas con el relé y el protector térmico en mano a una casa de refrigeración y los comprás nuevos , también sería bueno que lleves marca y modelo de la heladera-refrigerador.

Los reemplazás y rezás para que el motor vuelva a arrancar

Amen !


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola nuevamente y gracias por la pronta respuesta, la idea no es ir con la pieza en mano, porque no le debe haber pasado a ustedes que saben, pero en ciertos negocios si uno va con la pieza en la mano el precio no es el mismo, esto lo aprendí cuando era adolescente a mediado de los 70 y entonces la segunda vez fuí al mismo negocio pero busque otro vendedor y pedí 6VQ7
(si mal no recuerdo) y tube un beneficio aproximado al 20%.
Seguiré todas las sugerencias y acepto todas las correciones y las agradezco, especialmente la de rezar, ¿cual sería el patrono de los electrodomésticos?........
Por cierto la heladera es una Coventry BC-2150


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> ... la idea no es ir con la pieza en mano, porque no le debe haber pasado a ustedes que saben, pero en ciertos negocios si uno va con la pieza en la mano el precio no es el mismo, esto lo aprendí cuando era adolescente a mediado de los 70 y entonces la segunda vez fuí al mismo negocio pero busque otro vendedor y pedí 6VQ7
> (si mal no recuerdo) y tube un beneficio aproximado al 20%.


  Te pueden cobrar otra cosa por diferentes razones, pero no por llevar la muestra. 



> Seguiré todas las sugerencias y acepto todas las correciones y las agradezco, especialmente la de rezar, ¿cual sería el patrono de los electrodomésticos?........



Si esperás que te cobren menos rezale a San Judas Tadeo, el patrono de las causas difíciles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Medí la resistencia , en escala baja , entre las tres patas de la bocha , cómo son dos bobinas en serie , una de las medidas entre las patas debe darte la suma de las otras dos medidas.

Vas con el relé y térmico en mano y decile canchero : Dame un relé de éstos y por las dudas dame también el térmico. (eso es idioma de service técnico )

Y aunque te cobren precio de tonto , muchísisisimo mas caro pagarías un servicio técnico así que dejate de darle vueltas.

El problema lo hubieras tenido pidiéndole una inductancia jajajajua


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 8, 2014)

lo primero es búscate un distribuidor mas serio....mira si el relé esta en serie,se pide como relé de corriente,mientras que si esta en paralelo se pide como relé de tención (paralelo a la bobina de trabajo)

saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok......... por eso consulto aquí primero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Creo que los de heladera familiar son todos amperométricos , y algunos son un PTC como los de bobina desmagnetizadora de CRT

Primero andá y medí las bobinas que si se abrió el arranque chau bocha


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok mañana con mejor luz lo primero que hago es la medición, entre común y cada una me tiene que dar distino y entre ambas dará la suma no?
Para completar, el rele estaba conectado a los dos pines horizontales y alimentado por el cable celeste mientras que el térmico estaba conectado en serie con el pin restante en el cable negro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Si , *juntá las puntas* del tester y descontale lo que mida al resto de tus mediciones.

Esta noche *juntá las manos* y rezale a San Coventrito.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 10, 2014)

Me parece que murió porque en una de las bobinas me da 25 aprox. y en la otra la que debe estar en corto (al menos parcialmenteme) me da 9,2 yo creo por haber medido otros motores que el total debiera ser de setenta y pico u ochenta, ¿estoy en lo correcto?
Le rezé a san coventrito, pero me atendió el contestador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

9,2 es marcha , 25 sería arranque , parece bien 

Fijate si el térmico tiene continuidad , si es SI , lo conectás al medio de las dos bobinas 9,2 y 25 , que será línea y lo ponés a una pata de un enchufe.

De la otra pata del enchufe pasas por un interruptor y vas a 9,2.

Unís 9,2 y 25 con un pulsador tipo timbre.

Conectás con conectores espada reformados 











***********************************

Con el interruptor apagado enchufás , le das al interruptor de marcha e inmediatamente  le das un toque de medio segundo al pulsador de arranque . . . debe salir andando 

Ojo que esté todo bien aislado y seguro.

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, probaremos muchas gracias....saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Así la podés probar bien y seguro , si funciona media hora normalmente , ya podés comprar los repuestos.

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok y nuevamente gracias.



Hola nuevamente y espero no ser muy pesado, ¿sería algo así?...

Bueno, parece que así es ya que la conecté por 1/2 hora y funcionó, lo único que me preocupa es como calienta, pero sospecho que debe ser normal y de todos modos siempre se le puso un ventilador apuntando hacia el radiador salvo en este caso de la prueba.
Gracias por la tarea docente.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 13, 2014)

Bueno.....pasaron más de 24 horas y la heladera sigue allí..... funcionando.
Al principio no conseguía el repuesto, pero me dieron la dirección de alguien que lo podría tener, para ese entonces ya sabía como pedirlo y entonces llegué y dije "dame un 4015", cuando lo trajo pregunte el precio y luego pedí el térmico por las dudas. 
Gasté 50$ ....... ¿No será mucho?.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2014)

Uy , no se porqué no vi tu mensaje , falla de sistema 

La probaste primero según esquema o compraste relé y térmico directamente ?


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola, no,no.... hice la prueba luego de esperar respuesta (porque estaba un poco confundido) pero al hacer el diagrama  se me aclaró todo,además  según la explicación el térmico iba a el mismo pin, en que se encontraba. 
Saludos.

Pd:Al fin aprendí a usar los emoticones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2014)

Bárbaro . . .

Aprendiste a probar motores 
Aprendiste a pedir relé-térmico profesionalmente.
Aprendiste emos


Y de verdad disculpame que no te contesté porque no se que pasó que no lo vi . . . y eso que estoy suscripto


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 13, 2014)

Esa es mi idea " aprender" y no hay nada que perdonar maestro


----------

